# Skyline-style tailights



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I'm in the process of finding out how to paint my tailights so they will somewhat resemble Nissan Skyline ones (4 circles, the ones on the outside being bigger). Has anbody ever done this on a sentra?

Also what kind of paint would be best for tailights, and also headlights ( i'm going to make my own eyebrows by painting them) Thanks


My Car


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

don't bother with it... stock red looks the best...
Otherwise.. you could try VHT Nightshade, which is a transparent black paint, so it looks like Skyline lights but when you brake, the whole tail light will light up...

or just try black spray paint and gloss.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *don't bother with it... stock red looks the best...
> *


Have you looked at the pics of this guys car? I don't think he believes anything remotely resemebling stock appearance is good. 

Hey but to each his own right?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

painting them is gonna look cheap, and you will prolly regret it in the long run, im going to do the same thing on my 200sx, except with fiberglass, i actually started it yesterday, but wasnt paying attention to what i was doing, and messed up


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

How are you doing it with fiberglass? Is there some kind you can paint and mold easily or something? 

My friend did the VHT Nightshade on his car.....but it took him 5 coats just to get them dark red. I'm guessing around 10 if you want them pitch black. 

I have found pics of some guys that have done it, but it looks like they used some kind of sticker/cutout thing. A asked a friend about this, and he says it's some kind of paintable adhesive decal thing you can cut out yourself, and them paint to match your car. You guys ever heard of this?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

you can also use vinyl too, that might be what it is, my friend used black vinyl on his black del sol to make eyebrows, but the only thing with vinyl or paint, is that in my opinion, it makes it look kinda cheap, since theres no depth to it. 

for fiberglass, i bought the bondo fiberglass jelly, and bedding, all you have to do is mask over the taillights, draw a circle to the size you want, and outline it with a permanant marker, and cut out some bedding with a circle in the middle. then give the masked surface a nice coat of jelly, put the bedding down, and more jelly on top. then its just wait til it drys, and sand smooth, prime and paint


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

glowsentra, your interior is pimp, but the APC badging on the passenger side dash has to go, they make nothing but crappy cheap shit, and i strongly discourage anyone wasting their money on any of APC's ricey products... other than that, sweet classic sentra, its coming along nicely, as for eyebrows, im looking for some B13 headlights to make a mold from


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't get it, you already have pics of your taillights painted to look like skylines, so why are you asking about how to do it?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

thats a photoshopped picture, of what he might do


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

What size are those neon bars that he has mounted under his dash?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

martpro11 said:


> *What size are those neon bars that he has mounted under his dash? *


Your not considering going neon also are you?


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

The neon bars are 10'' under each side of the dash. Zip-tied underneath.

Actually i HAVE taken off the apc decals, just haven't had time to take new pics of them. ya, i really have to agree, besides simple bulbs, APC makes some crappy products.

What is your best suggestion for outling a circle on the talight? It will look better if they are perfectly round, rather then me drawing them by hand. I was thinkin a stencil from a art store or something?


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

One more thing.......what do u mean by bedding?


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know what to say. I am kind of partial to Skyline taillights, but then again I have actual R32 taillights on my car, so I don't think I can really give advice on painting your stock ones. Personally, i would say go with the stock taillights and leave them red or maybe do Tsuru tails.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

NismoSERTurbo said:


> *Personally, i would say go with the stock taillights and leave them red or maybe do Tsuru tails. *



exactly... tsuru tails is the way to go.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i used a compass to draw out the circles on mine

as for the bedding, fiberglass is composed of two parts, the resin, or liquid part, and the bedding, which is the fibers. when you mix the resin with the bedding, it reinforces the resin, making fiberglass


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I got lucky and found two coffee can lids the size i need (4'' diameter), so i didn't need to make stencils. I am going with the paint, i found some special duplicolor primer that adheres to plastic (it's kind of a nasty greenish color) , and i'm using that, with a coat of jet black paint on the top. Oh and the clear coat. I think 3 layers of each should look nice, and will layer somewhat, but not as much as fiberglass.

I'm not too good with bondo products, so paintin is the way to go for me


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

ok personally i dont see why you would want to paint your taillights to look like a skyline, go buy one from motorex for 18,000 already in the states , then you wont need to paint anything to look like a skyline because you will have the real thing


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

B13Sentra1992 said:


> *ok ...... a skyline, go buy one from motorex for 18,000 already in the states ...... the real thing *


Really?????


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

18,000? 18,000? 18,000?

If i could get a skyline that cheap, or not have to drive 1500 miles to get it, trust me i would. However, this whole project will cost me like 40 bucks total!
With that i can have a custom look, and still have $17,960 left for a GtiR engine, the biggest turbo i can fit in it, rims, a bodykit, an entire sound system, and a new paint job? 

.......i'll stick to what i'm doin


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

B13Sentra1992 said:


> *ok personally i dont see why you would want to paint your taillights to look like a skyline, go buy one from motorex for 18,000 already in the states , then you wont need to paint anything to look like a skyline because you will have the real thing *


Bwahahaha... don't even get me started on the can of worms you posted  .

_Obviously_ he could spend the money for a Skyline... but guess what? Something tells me he wants Skyline-style tails and is unwilling/unable to buy a Skyline! What a concept. In my year or so of moderating this website, that really is of the more illogical statements I've seen posted. 

This is the Cosmetic section... for questions about Cosmetic mods. If you've got a problem with that, then I suggest you don't come in here, or at least don't post on "offensive" threads.

Blah. Back on topic.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*HEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WHAT THE [email protected]$%???????????? Sam you crack me up......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the look of the classic tail lights anyway, why ruin them with a nasty coat of paint. It's like getting a 99 SE-L and painting the trunk panel and/or tinting the tail lights.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I like the look of the classic tail lights anyway, why ruin them with a nasty coat of paint. It's like getting a 99 SE-L and painting the trunk panel and/or tinting the tail lights. *



EXACTLY!


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Ya there are basically two different sides to this.: the stock look and the modified look. I'm a mod person.

But everyone has their own opinion...........

Just see what it looks like when i'm done. Then decide if it's crap or not. haha


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

disappointing...


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I just finished the eyebrows on my car. It looks a lot more "agressive" then before. Also painted the inside (trunk) lights in the circle form. Kinda IS300-ish, but it'll all be done tommorow and i'll post some pics. Lata.

My Car


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Project Pics 

I finished it up today. All i have left to do is detail that area, in a couple days after the paint sets in. Only took about 6 hours total~!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I'll help ya out...

























It looks good, but honestly, I am not a huge fan of the little circle for the turn signal...

check out my old ass thread 
Really old thread with this idea...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

personally, i believe it was a waste, you need to get rid of all the apc and put some performance mods on, i know this is a cosmetic section, but that car is going for the ricer label...


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

thanks for helpin me post those pix Proxlamus. 
Like i said before, there are two ways you can look at this. I did it because i wanted to have fun with my car, and take pride in what i do to it. I'm not planning on making this car performance-wise b/c 
1. I don't have 5 grand for an engine swap.
2. The chassis has 150,000 miles on it
3. The car is rusting in some areas that can't be fixed.
4. It's a 91!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This car is more of a hobby for me. I never plan on street racing in this car, solely b/c it would take too much $$$$ in my mind, and i'll be looking for a new car in 2 years. There are plenty of things wrong with this car (tire rods, leaky washer fluid tank. The experience of doing things not many people have done before adds both a thrill and curiosity to my work. I'm 17, i have no full-time job to buy a skyline, or buy a faster engine.lol. 

However, this is about the last thing i could think of to do cosmetic wise. If anyone has any other suggestions let me know, but stop telling me it's a stupid idea. It draws attention, but doesn't look like a rice-mobile. If i wanted rice, i'd have R-Racing decals all over, and glow in the dark floormats.


........oh and all i have APC in my car is the bulbs. I don't think one brand makes better 1156 bulbs than another. hahahaha


and everyone who says it looks like crap.................can i c ur car?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

nice comeback glowsentra...
LoL.. everyone kidna "disapproves" of my clear tail lights...

but I wanted a cosmetic change on my *1991 Nissan Sentra GXE with 151,000 miles on it!* seriously...

i too am 17, and I too don't have a full time job, and I too had the same idea you have, but you went through with it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

glowsentra said:


> *leaky washer fluid tank*


 I happen to have a B13 washer fluid tank for sale, you want it?:


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I happen to have a B13 washer fluid tank for sale, you want it?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would, but i was just using some examples of how many things are wrong with the car.lol. Thanks for the offer though. I barely use the fluid at all, but when i do, there's usually enough to clean my windshield. 

Those Tenzo R wipers really do help though. If anyone needs or is looking to buy new wipers, get Tenzo R's. They work like magic. A little more expensive, but they are worth it.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hey, that fluid is a perfect storage for aqua mist injection


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

aqua mist injection? Is that the stuff u can spray other cars through your nozzles? I've seen that before, funny as hell. especially when u get people.haha


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. i will not reply


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

LoL...


----------

